
Software and craftsmanship - Elfan
http://moishelettvin.blogspot.com/2006/12/software-and-craftsmanship_05.html
======
mynameishere
I could use something which cost about 1/10th what this knife did to the same
end. But it's handmade...

Amazon has those knives at 55 dollars. Maybe he's using a different model, but
you aren't going to get a handcrafted knife for 55 dollars. It would take at
least a day to make from raw materials, and that's not much of a salary in
France.

